# Angry because I cant have my say.



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, 3 months ago I got a corn snake, she's an adult corn snake, (Id like to add I rescued her from a lady who never handled her) so she was a little agressive, everytime i went in to even change her water she would bite or strike, this snake is in a 4ft long, 3ft high, 2ft deep viv and is on heat lights, heat mat, and thurmostat, she has everything she needs, the othernight in a few seconds of frustration I considered re-homing her to someone who could calm her down, but within about 5mins I re-considerd this and thought maybe I should just do more, today I got her out, ignored her biting and striking, just got her out and she was fine, however I come on here today to find a thread based on me, someone else's opinion about how i keep my reptiles, all my reptiles are in nice sized tanks/vivs, not plastic tubs, they all have thurmostats and heat mats, I never once said I knew it all (this member claimed i did) she was telling me everything i was doing was wrong, when most of my information came from professionals like kathy love's care sheets, ect.. 
Reptiles mean the world to me, and this girl who is my ex-girlfriend vented on here about me, uncalled for, and people basically listen to her and fired a bullet my way, 

I think some people should stop being soo judgemental, I keep my reptiles to the best of my ability, I spend nearly every penny I get on them, and i'm really interested in them as a hobby, maybe if everyone on here spend more time enjoying the hobby, and talking nicely, less people like myself would be angry and upset, and I'm glad the thread was closed, but I did not have my say, so I'am now.


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

she also said she had a RI and was over-weight, my corn has no sighns of a RI, I checked, and does this look like an over-weight corn? NO!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> this girl who is my ex-girlfriend


:lol2: I think we found your problem right there. I could be wrong but the snake does look a bit overweight to me.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

looks fine to me. i missed everything. don't be influenced by what others say. take advice but do what is right by you. people can be judgemental sometimes. one thing seems to set them off. as i said, i know nothing of the incident.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I generally go on the 'if you can see white inbetween the scales, then its fat' frame of thought.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

And this is coming off someone who has not got any experiance in snakes, oh sorry her sister has that makes a diffrence,

and for the remark his best friend is a snakes i'm sure that is Internet bullying, and keep that up and me and George will report you.: victory:


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, it really annoyed me, she was saying I handle them too much, my snakes get handled about 2x a week for 10 or 20mins, I'm sure people out there handle for more time and more often then that, she made me out to be a real case, but I'm not, I'm SOOOO interested in reptiles, I research and talk about them all the time, she herself keeps spiders, so how can she judge me? It really would not bother me normally, but I suffer from paranoia and I dont want people to think I'm a bad guy, because I'm not. 

I was warned about this girl before I got involved with her, but she made me feel special and i fell into her trap, I just pray for the next guy. :lol2:


and the corn is 7 years old, so she may be big, but you should see the XXL corn snake thread on another forum, some of them are MASSIVE!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> ranoia and I dont want people to think I'm a bad guy, because I'm not.
> 
> I was warned about this girl before I got involved with her, but she made me feel special and i fell into her trap, I just pray for the next guy. :lol2:


like all women matey :Na_Na_Na_Na::whip:

JOEL RUNS OFF:bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ah, don't sweat the small stuff. people think i'm a loon for the way i do some things with husbandry. a lot of people that just echo what they hear on the forum. some things here that people swear by are goofy to me. beware of armchair experts...:whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice post dave, i call em google whackers lol,

OOOooo goooogggleeeee


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jungle-fever said:


> Nice post dave, i call em google whackers lol,
> 
> OOOooo goooogggleeeee


 hey, you know my name! haha!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I know all (H)


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

jungle-fever said:


> And this is coming off someone who has not got any experiance in snakes, oh sorry her sister has that makes a diffrence,
> 
> and for the remark his best friend is a snakes i'm sure that is Internet bullying, and keep that up and me and George will report you.: victory:


she was trying to help..

internet bullying lmfao, someone needs to get out more dont they


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> I was warned about this girl before I got involved with her, but she made me feel special and i fell into her trap, I just pray for the next guy. :lol2:


Sounds like a myopic cretinous little bindipper. [/judgmental]









In all seriousness, I can't take anyone doing a name & shame, or "your husbandry is poor" attacks seriously, as it seems there's alaways an alterior motive and they're just plain spiteful. It just seems one person attacks with accusation, and one has to then defend themselves. It's pathetic and childish.

Perhaps you should start a thread on why she's a crap girlfriend and name her, so people can judge her and also avoid her. :lol: Oh the irony...


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i just don't care, how's that for non judgemental??


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, she has been ignored and deleted on msn, so HOPEFULLY I wont ever have to talk to her again, she's immature making threads about the way I do things, and thats one of the main reasons I split up with her, immaturity.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Got to ask. What does this topic make you then?

Fair enough she may be immature, i don't know. What i do know is you've just sunk to her level, unfortunately.

If i were you i'd cut my losses and forget about the whole thing


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea, I'am going to forget about it, but some of the stuff she said on there, and I could not reply, I would rather sink to her level and have my say, then sit back and take the crap like I have done from people all my life.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

what bonehead  dont listen too her, that corn imo is THE perfect size, so you dont have to take it from her


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

btw what part of the forum is this on? i want to know who she is :whistling2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> btw what part of the forum is this on? i want to know who she is :whistling2:


i know who she is and tbh i like her because shes only trying to help


george...why you blocked and deleted me aswell i will never know lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

yeh she was trying to help because he told her that his corn had mucus coming out of its nose & mouth!..& lets not go into the picture issue eh george?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

and then you emailed her parents and snake breeders slagging her off

i dnt get it


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

think we're getting slightly wound up andy, id better stop posting lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

fight! fight! fight! round one *ding ding*!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont think shes fat, you can see abit of white between scales but if you look at the snake her body and head etc look in propursion (sp).​


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

I think if your going to listen to a girl who keeps spider, judge the way I keep my snakes, then I think your both as bad as each other, my snakes get all the care they need, I have checked my corn for an RI and she does not have one, I never ever told her that my corn has anything coming from its mauth or nose, but I'm angerd to hear she has said this, I did however tell her my corn made a slight weezy noise every once in a while, I research this for hours and found out its not that un-common in adult snakes to make this noice and it's perfectly normal.

oh and andy, I never emailed her parents, because I chose to just block her and ignore her, I blocked you because you for a completly different reason, that had NOTHING to do with her.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> she was trying to help..
> 
> internet bullying lmfao, someone needs to get out more dont they




YES I REALLLLYY NEED TO GET OUT MORE, I'M SO SAD I SIT AT MY COMPUTER ALL DAY, THINKING I KNOW STUFF ABOUT SNAKES AND GIVEING ADVICE WHEN ALL I DO IS GOOGLE IT UP : victory: YES HONEST I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT SNAKES

NOW GET LOST AND PLAY WITH YOUR 5 REPTILES, MR GOOGLE WHACHER 



> AND I DO GET OUT THANKS I HAVE A GREAT SOCIAL LIFE:whistling2::no1::Na_Na_Na_Na:


OH AND I THINK THAT WAS INTERNET BULLING


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

I may be a n00b on the forum mate, but heres some advice - dont satisfy her by sinking down into a childish argument. Just enjoy your reptiles, and get on with your life, and remember, the bloke is ALWAYS in the wrong, lol.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

jungle-fever said:


> YES I REALLLLYY NEED TO GET OUT MORE, I'M SO SAD I SIT AT MY COMPUTER ALL DAY, THINKING I KNOW STUFF ABOUT SNAKES AND GIVEING ADVICE WHEN ALL I DO IS GOOGLE IT UP : victory: YES HONEST I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT SNAKES
> 
> NOW GET LOST AND PLAY WITH YOUR 5 REPTILES, MR GOOGLE WHACHER
> 
> ...


 
haha..grow up


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> oh and andy, I never emailed her parents, because I chose to just block her and ignore her, I blocked you because you for a completly different reason, that had NOTHING to do with her.


her sister said u did email them....

:lol2: i think i know why you blocked me


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Please Don't Pick On Me,

Do You Wanna Take This On To ,msn Mr Google Whack


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

gex23 said:


> and remember, the bloke is ALWAYS in the wrong, lol.


I don't think I have ever seen a statement soooo right in my life! :lol2::crazy:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

jungle-fever said:


> Oh Please Don't Pick On Me,
> 
> Do You Wanna Take This On To ,msn Mr Google Whack


 
ahh im sh*ttin myself now, cos your hard enough to take it onto msn..feel free my friend, PM me for my addy : victory:


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> her sister said u did email them....
> 
> :lol2: i think i know why you blocked me


Possibly because you told the girl who I liked I was gay so she would think different of me? 

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :crazy:

your a nasty piece of work, when I first met you, you made out you where a really cool guy, shy and nervious and didnt know how to talk to girls, I even had to ask your girlfriend out before you did to make sure she would say yes (remember?) 

but you soon come out of your shell mate.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Jerry Jerry Jerry... oh sorry, thought I was watching TV then for a minute.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> Possibly because you told the girl who I liked I was gay so she would think different of me?
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :crazy:


 
she said you said the exact same thing about me :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

WOW this must be the RFUK creche area


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> she said you said the exact same thing about me :lol2:


I did? LMAO! you go through more (loves of your life) Then I go through evening mails!

I would never say you where gay, because your too woman obsessed, thats probably why you believe her over me.

But tell me andy, how many corns do you keep? :crazy:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i havnt got any corns...yet.. but ur ex's sister has got loads of snakes

right guys im out of this thread i dont want to cause any more of a disturbance


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't care tbh, this thread is not a way for people to argue, I have been through thousands of arguments in my life and I hate it, it's a way for me to tell people that I'm not the in-experienced bad pet owner the girl in question made me out to be, but instead I care for my reptiles more then anything.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just keep hitting the refresh button and a new post is appearing every time, lol.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah... 







anyway fellas im not gonna argue over it, infact might ring a few people up : victory:


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, this thread can die off now for all I care, anyone questioning the way I keep my reptiles, thats fine, I'm perfectly happy with the way I keep them, like I have said, most of my information and research comes from professionals.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

MagicImage said:


> Well, 3 months ago I got a corn snake, she's an adult corn snake, (Id like to add I rescued her from a lady who never handled her) so she was a little agressive, everytime i went in to even change her water she would bite or strike, this snake is in a 4ft long, 3ft high, 2ft deep viv and is on heat lights, heat mat, and thurmostat, she has everything she needs, the othernight in a few seconds of frustration I considered re-homing her to someone who could calm her down, but within about 5mins I re-considerd this and thought maybe I should just do more, today I got her out, ignored her biting and striking, just got her out and she was fine, however I come on here today to find a thread based on me, someone else's opinion about how i keep my reptiles, all my reptiles are in nice sized tanks/vivs, not plastic tubs, they all have thurmostats and heat mats, I never once said I knew it all (this member claimed i did) she was telling me everything i was doing was wrong, when most of my information came from professionals like kathy love's care sheets, ect..
> Reptiles mean the world to me, and this girl who is my ex-girlfriend vented on here about me, uncalled for, and people basically listen to her and fired a bullet my way,
> 
> I think some people should stop being soo judgemental, I keep my reptiles to the best of my ability, I spend nearly every penny I get on them, and i'm really interested in them as a hobby, maybe if everyone on here spend more time enjoying the hobby, and talking nicely, less people like myself would be angry and upset, and I'm glad the thread was closed, but I did not have my say, so I'am now.


If she is your ex it explains it all trying to trash your character and make you seem like an @sshol3. Dont let it bother you you know how to take care of reps and I dont think anyone here will jump on here side


----------



## MagicImage (Sep 16, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> If she is your ex it explains it all trying to trash your character and make you seem like an @sshol3. Dont let it bother you you know how to take care of reps and I dont think anyone here will jump on here side


Means a lot, thanks  :flrt:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

george have you spoken to the other girl that i was " chatting up "?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

barrym said:


> WOW this must be the RFUK creche area


So THAT's why i feel so at home on this thread :no1:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

barrym said:


> WOW this must be the RFUK creche area


Now there is an idea! 

Well, now that each side has had their say i'll close this up before spidergurl comes on and feels she has to have her say about him having his say.... because then he'll have to have his say again about her say etc etc.


----------

